# Sourcing custom window decals



## anatomicbodyarts (Dec 31, 2014)

Greetings all. We are in the design stages of a new apparel brand and are looking to get cut vinyl decals made. Years ago I had someone I bought tons of band decals from, but of course I can't remember the name. Anyhow, The size would be appx 3"x5" and I may be looking at additional sizes for clothing hang tags as well which would be a printed sticker. I have a photo of the graphic, I just can't figure out how to insert it.

Thanks,
Aran


----------



## DisturbedGraphic (Jan 27, 2015)

Where are you located?


----------



## anatomicbodyarts (Dec 31, 2014)

I am in Tempe AZ


----------



## custom23 (Jan 23, 2015)

I am in the Dallas Texas area and I do cut vinyl stickers. I am interested in working with you. Send me a message.


----------



## anatomicbodyarts (Dec 31, 2014)

I tried, it says your inbox is full


----------



## custom23 (Jan 23, 2015)

I emptied my inbox.


----------

